# Where to buy bulk Spanish Cedar?



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I have a room I am trying to line with Spanish Cedar...anyone know where you can buy it bulk? Need at least 1/4" thick planks.

"No really honey, we can use it for wine storage as well!" So far she buys it.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

paul, i dont know if its cheap, but i got mine here... http://www.rockler.com/index.cfm?cookietest=1


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ill check my loc lumber yards for ya tomorrow. Post here and hit u with a pm.:z


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Since you are *doing a whole room* - buying from Rocklers or Wood Crafters, etc etc will cost you a fortune. Not that it's going to be cheap - look in the phone book for a local "hardwoods" or "exotic" woods dealer. If you can't find one then your local lumber yard (not Lowes or Home Depot) should know where one is.

As most of these dealers sell in rough stock - they normally always have a shop in-house where they can prep the wood to your specs.

Ron


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

It goes for $3 a board foot around here in Florida, but it is rough sawn 4/4 and 8/4 stock.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Like Gerry said rockler.com is my only source.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

how bout here 
http://www.internetlumber.com/Product/ProductInfo.aspx?id=181

100BF - 4/4 FAS Spanish Cedar

A single bundle automatically qualifies your order for Tier 1 pricing (-5% of list) this will be reflected once you add to your cart, it will also apply to all other items that are part of the same order.

100BF Bundles of FAS Graded Spanish Cedar

Kiln Dried

5" to 12" widths (6" avg)

8' to 10' lengths

Available in the rough, surfaced two sides, or surfaced three sides


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

SDmate said:


> how bout here
> http://www.internetlumber.com/Product/ProductInfo.aspx?id=181


Not a bad deal on the superpak.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

You might want to consider just building racks, etc out of sp. Cedar. 

Like most have said if you buy in bulk the lumber is going to be 4/4 or 8/4 rough, which is what I buy. Then it has to be resawn on a bandsaw and glued up. There are several other steps to milling the lumber flat that I won't go into in my already wordy post. It would be very time consuming to create a plank to go on your walls. Also, you should consider the methods that the planks will be joined together. Something along the lines of a ship-lap joint to allow for wood expansion and contraction during seasonal changes would be prudent.

I don't want to discourage you but just to give some information based on my experiences. If I can help in any way with your project just let me know.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

This is going to sound odd, but I've seen some at eBay... I would however try local lumber yards first though...


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

wij said:


> You might want to consider just building racks, etc out of sp. Cedar.
> 
> Like most have said if you buy in bulk the lumber is going to be 4/4 or 8/4 rough, which is what I buy. Then it has to be resawn on a bandsaw and glued up. There are several other steps to milling the lumber flat that I won't go into in my already wordy post. It would be very time consuming to create a plank to go on your walls. Also, you should consider the methods that the planks will be joined together. Something along the lines of a ship-lap joint to allow for wood expansion and contraction during seasonal changes would be prudent.
> 
> I don't want to discourage you but just to give some information based on my experiences. If I can help in any way with your project just let me know.


Exactly! I would also consider using spanish cedar plywood on the walls and then trim it out and make the racks out of solid.

Ron


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I bought my sheet at Windsor Plywood; check the yellow pages for wood/materials.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Thanks guys! I'm not to worried about cost. If I can get it under $5 a board foot, I should be able to come in under the budget I communicated to she who must be obeyed.

I am actually looking to have that rough look on the wall, and can sand them by hand to a finish that will work...if needed.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Paul,
If you are doing an entire room, I would go with the plywood with spanish cedar veneer on one said. It will look/smell just like you want but say you a ton of money. Not to mention, that solid spanish ply is impossible to find.

I contracted a company to make me double sided spanish cedar plywood for the blank cedar boxes that I carry. I couldn't find it anywhere after a month of looking.

An alternative would be a mahogany as spanish cedar is really a mahogany and not a cedar at all and then make your shelving out of cedar.

Hope this helps
~Mark


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

wij said:


> You might want to consider just building racks, etc out of sp. Cedar.
> 
> Like most have said if you buy in bulk the lumber is going to be 4/4 or 8/4 rough, which is what I buy. Then it has to be resawn on a bandsaw and glued up. There are several other steps to milling the lumber flat that I won't go into in my already wordy post. It would be very time consuming to create a plank to go on your walls. Also, you should consider the methods that the planks will be joined together. Something along the lines of a ship-lap joint to allow for wood expansion and contraction during seasonal changes would be prudent.
> 
> I don't want to discourage you but just to give some information based on my experiences. If I can help in any way with your project just let me know.


Good thoughts, all that should be considered before I jump headlong into this.

I have no issues building the shelving from Spanish Cedar either. Would you have any other suggestions on what to panel the walls with if I don't use Spanish Cedar? The floor is already done in Walnut. (done well before I decided this room was going to be a walk in humidor)


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

n2advnture said:


> Paul,
> If you are doing an entire room, I would go with the plywood with spanish cedar veneer on one said. It will look/smell just like you want but say you a ton of money. Not to mention, that solid spanish ply is impossible to find.
> 
> I contracted a company to make me double sided spanish cedar plywood for the blank cedar boxes that I carry. I couldn't find it anywhere after a month of looking.
> ...


Good point! I'll check into Mahogany as well.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

dunng said:


> This is going to sound odd, but I've seen some at eBay... I would however try local lumber yards first though...


eBay has really good prices on Spanish Cedar Veneer! Never worked with Veneer before, how realistic is it to cover your walls with it?


----------



## Redman (Oct 18, 2004)

Paul Just a thought but we recently had a new liquorstore open up here and it has a really nige 15x15 climate controlled room with spanish ceader racks on I think what is mahogany walls. They had a company put it in for you but I would be willing to pick up info on the company for you if you would like, they might be able to tell you a place to get all of the supplies you need.
Red


----------



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

This company has bulk Spanish Cedar and other exotic woods. I bought SC here in at least 12" wide planks and 7/8 to 1" thick. You will have to use a band saw to cut in half. They can plane it for you but you would waste alot of wood.

Call them for an extensive catalog of exotics.

M.L. CONDON 248 Ferris Ave. White Plains, NY 10603 tel: 914-946-4111 fax: 914-946-3779

You can also get 4 x 8 sheets of SC veneer

http://www.oakwoodveneer.com/veneer/cedar-spanish.html

Roscoe


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

pds said:


> eBay has really good prices on Spanish Cedar Veneer! Never worked with Veneer before, how realistic is it to cover your walls with it?


Ever hung wall paper.....probably impossible over dry wall. It also wouldn't give you much humidity control either as it would be so thin.


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

pds said:


> eBay has really good prices on Spanish Cedar Veneer! Never worked with Veneer before, how realistic is it to cover your walls with it?


If your talking about applying it directly to the wall, it will be extremely difficult. Your best bet would be to use a hide glue and veneer hammer, IMO not something you want to be doing on drywall or existing paneling.

Veneer work is ALOT harder than it seems, you want to keep that in mind. If you are going to do wall panels you will have to adhere lots of pieces (I don't think an exotic wood like Spanish cedar would come with a paper backer and seamed into 4x8 sheets).

It may be cheaper to go the veneer route in terms of material, but if you are doing it yourself, by the time you add in what you feel your worth as a woodwoker is per hour, you will be much better off using solid material.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Having lived in Thailand for a couple of years I began to think about how the the traditional houses were built. The walls were designed this way just for the purpose of wood expansion and contraction not the mention the incrediable beauty. I imagine you could build something quite similar to 

This would minimize the resawing and gluing up of planks.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Anyone have additional information to add to this Thread?

I am looking to line the inside of a fridge I am converting for the purpose of long term storage.

Currently I am leaning towards the 1/4" 4'x8' Spanish Cedar plywood available for $74.95 per sheet at the following resource: 1/4" Spanish Cedar 4' x 8' (Cigar Box Cedar).


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

BHahesy said:


> Anyone have additional information to add to this Thread?


There's a ton of information about sources for Spanish Cedar. Try doing a Search, Advanced Search, Search Titles Only and type in "Spanish".


----------



## BigBen2 (Jun 4, 2006)

SDmate said:


> how bout here
> Hardwood Floor & Lumber at Hardwood Flooring & Decking
> 
> 100BF - 4/4 FAS Spanish Cedar
> ...


Got mine from here. Great company to deal with and delivered by UPS to my front door.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

What's the deal with doing a whole room anyway?
How many cigars do you have? :ask:


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Don't know where you are located but I got mine here: Wall Lumber Co., Quality Hardwoods and Plywoods For The Craftsman


----------



## Custom Creations (Nov 15, 2009)

I can help anyone with their Spanish Cedar needs. We stock solid and plywood at very competive prices. We ship across the US. 

customcreation.net


----------



## Jared (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm not sure why this thread has bumped, but I ordered some SC lumber for a cabinet humidor project I'm working on. I ordered from Woodworker's Source, and I will try to keep everyone posted on how the order goes. Hasn't been delivered yet.

FWIW, I also reached out to customcreation about SC plywood and got a very helpful response from their customer service. I ended up ordering from WS, but that's no reflection on customcreation.


----------

